

World's first apartment recommendation engine. - yez
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/apartmentlist-launches-recommendation-engine-to-match-you-with-the-right-apartment/

======
nirvana
Interesting. I had a similar idea a couple months ago, but was more focused on
being the Yelp for apartments/buildings/etc.

There's a huge opportunity for disruption here, and I think there's a good
revenue model as leads are valuable to the people who lease the apartments and
thus the commissions could be pretty good.

